# Free glass bottles anyone?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I have 600+ glass wine bottles that were in my adega when we bought the place so if anyone in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area wants any for wine, glass wall building, something arty crafty or anything else, all they have to do is send me a PM to say how many you want & when you can collect them.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

That must have been one heck of a party!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

johnboy said:


> that must have been one heck of a party!


lol!


----------

